# Bottle identification



## Rachel Welsh (Apr 28, 2020)

Found this bottle on our swamp property along with lots of bottles I believe most of the bottles found are medical bottles but this one is a little difficult to see medicine. I will post some of the unique looking bottles found. The markings suggest Knox Glass Bottle Company 1932 -. 1952. I was wondering if anyone knows what was it used for. Markings on bottom are a J in keystone with 6 and then 292. Thanks for allowing me to be a part of this group. This bottle is approximately 8 inches tall, 3 inches wide at base and 2 inches in depth. It has a mold line on each side that goes up to about 1/4 of the first ridge of the lip. Screw top. It is very heavy. Has bubble on bottle on edge. The side has some lines vertical and at ends looks to me almost like curves. I have found over 60 bottles in this swamp area. I never was a digger but am one now!! Enjoy my woods!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Billyboy (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi I bought 26 of these in a wooden crate the crate says Mr Nibbs as well I live near where it was made.I ha e never seen anything promteing it no signs bottles or advertisement of any kind.Been around antiques for fourth five years. I would love some info.about The Hienz beverage co. Of Emsworth Pa. and Mr Nibbs soda.There is nothing on the internet


----------

